# Phlebitis



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't have any personal experience with that condition but I do use BVT for other conditions. I found one reference doing a google search for "apitherapy and phlebitis", you can follow more links if you'd like http://drrajeshv.com/bee-venom-therapy/

You should also consider adding the other products of the beehive if you choose to do bee venom, they seem to have a synergistic affect and have anti-inflammatory properties themselves. There is an apitherapy FB page that has some articles. https://www.facebook.com/groups/apitherapy/files/


----------



## wstokess (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks Ruth.
sjs


----------

